# Klassenarbeit zum Thema Alkoholkonzentration!



## Muli (10 Mai 2006)

Man achte auf die Kommentare des Lehrers und vor allem die künstlerischen Ergüsse des Schülers! Ich finde das voll klasse!




​


----------



## Driver (10 Mai 2006)

starke arbeit! die kommentare sind wirkich einsame spitze


----------



## illidan (11 Mai 2006)

Der Hammer! Ich hab mich fast weggeschmissen vor lachen! Aber warum soll er die Zeichnungen weglassen?! Die machen die Arbeit doch erst gut, da durch die Zeichnungen erst alles transparenter wird! *LOL*

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie alt derjenige war. 

gruß zer0


----------



## Scwie (18 Mai 2006)

Hey Muli, wie kommst du an meinen Test? 

Einfach genial!


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Da hat wohl vorher der Selbstversuch stattgefunden - echt stark!


----------



## mikkado (4 Aug. 2006)

Das ist mal netter Anschauungsunterricht


----------



## tillmma (10 Aug. 2006)

Ist doch klar!
Der Verfasser dieser Klassenarbeit hat 100%ig selbst einschlägige Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet. Darum meine Note: 1-


----------



## superschrauber (10 Aug. 2006)

Diese Arbeit hätte sich bei mir ne 1+ verdient!


----------



## forsakenidentity (21 Jan. 2007)

Ich hätte auch mal gern so viel Zeit für ne einfache Arbeit um dann noch gemächlich das ganze zu illustrieren. LOL


----------

